# Road trip! Where would you go?



## Irwin (Jan 16, 2021)

My wife and I were talking about taking a two-week road trip after the pandemic gets under control, so maybe this summer or fall. Now, to figure out where to go. Personally, I'd like to go up the New England coast. My wife wants to go down to New Orleans. That doesn't interest me that much. Another option is to see the Great Lakes... maybe go up into the Canadian wilderness... We've been to the NW several times, but there are still some things we haven't seen, like the giant redwoods. Lake Tahoe might be a good trip.

Where would you go and why?


----------



## Don M. (Jan 16, 2021)

We have traveled through much of the country over the years.  Perhaps the nicest trip we ever took was a nice 2 week drive through Central and Western Canada.  There is a "triangle" from Banff, to Kamloops to Edmonton that has some of the most scenic mountain country in N. America....and I grew up in Denver, spending quite a bit of time in the Rockies.  If you ever visit that area, be very careful, as there are always Elk, and Mountain Sheep who seem to think the highways were built for them.  

There are so many wonderful places to visit, that a person would have to spend half their life traveling, to see them all.


----------



## officerripley (Jan 16, 2021)

I'd like a coastal trip also but only if we could hire a driver; pretty sure neither Huzz or I are up to that much driving anymore. (Try to tell him that, though, sigh.


----------



## jujube (Jan 16, 2021)

I'd be overjoyed to go ANYWHERE right now.  But, if things were back to normal (does anyone remember "normal"?), it would be a long leisurely drive to Seattle to visit my brother-in-law and niece.  We did that a few years ago; two months to get there, a month's stay and a month to get back, but this time we'd be in a car instead of an RV.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 17, 2021)

I’d go to Van Couver...always wanted to


----------



## katlupe (Jan 17, 2021)

I don't really like to travel much anymore. But if could go anywhere, it would be back to the place that I grew up, Crescent City, FL and Flagler Beach, FL. I lived in both places from 1962 to 1969. Such a short time now when I think of it. But for a kid,  it was the important years. I have a lot of friends there and it would  be wonderful to see them and all the places I remember.


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 17, 2021)

I would want to go back up to Canada.  Even though all my travel there was work-oriented (musician, years later engineer), I had a great time with the great people there.  Not that I wouldn't love to travel the US some more, but I have done that a lot more than I have done in Canada.

Edit:  I didn't mention other parts of the world because those wouldn't be a "road trip" for me.

Tony


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 17, 2021)

I'm not much of a traveler but we did go across the country twice to visit my daughter when she lived in Oregon.   It would be nice to see the Redwoods again and maybe get out to walk on more of the side trails. I thought those trees were very humbling and impressive.
For a shorter trip ,I always enjoy going to Vermont. I guess because when I was a kid my parents always vacationed there. Brings back wonderful memories.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 17, 2021)

There are many small towns and road less traveled places that visiting could help with their economy ..... 
Some off the beaten path towns were shut even if they had none or almost none cases ........ because a large city in their state had an issue...... 
hubby loves golf so going to little or unique courses and visiting small towns would be OK with us.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2021)

Well we're an Island here  so  if we want to travel off the Island, then we have to fly or sail  to another country... so if I didn't want to road trip in the uk, and I don't...  I would definitely go on a road trip  around Spain where my home is , or Italy...  or Jersey, Channel Islands ...


----------



## old medic (Jan 18, 2021)

NE Coast.... the Great Lakes are along the way....
We have a trip to OH in June for a weekend camping rally, still playing with extending it to a few weeks.


----------



## Dana (Jan 18, 2021)

Since childhood I've been fascinated by the Silk Road and if I could, that's the road trip I would take!


----------



## BertieJean (Jan 29, 2021)

In 2018, my husband and I took a nearly 3-week-long RV trip with another friend. We traveled from Houston, TX to Yellowstone NP, stopping in Colorado along the way. It was wonderful! We're planning a trip to South Dakota this summer, driving from Florida.


----------



## Lee (Jan 29, 2021)

Northern Ontario, the area around Thunder Bay where I was born. And the Kawarthas, love it there.


----------



## Irwin (Jan 29, 2021)

BertieJean said:


> In 2018, my husband and I took a nearly 3-week-long RV trip with another friend. We traveled from Houston, TX to Yellowstone NP, stopping in Colorado along the way. It was wonderful! We're planning a trip to South Dakota this summer, driving from Florida.



The Black Mountain hills of South Dakota is one of the most beautiful places I've ever been! It's like driving through a postcard!


----------



## gennie (Jan 29, 2021)

I'd like to re-visit the Hero Islands in middle of Lake Champlain on border of NY and VT.


----------



## debodun (Jan 29, 2021)

I always wanted to see the Grand Canyon and the desert southwest USA.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 29, 2021)

My husband and I used to drive to Baltimore to catch up with his sons and South Carolina to visit my relatives and his. Now that he's gone and I don't drive, road trips are no longer a possibility. My husband drove across country from Jersey to California to help the Sheik, a good friend of his move. I would have loved to been able to ride with him but he had a driving partner who could also help unload the furniture. I kind of wish I could take this Amtrak trip but the rules can be complicated and it would get to be expensive considering hotels and food. 
https://www.amtrak.com/take-the-trains-across-america-with-usa-rail-pass


----------



## Geezerette (Jan 29, 2021)

Go to Europe to see one grandson & his family.  He is employed there, loves it, not expected back anything soon. I haven’t seen them since their daughter was 1, she’s 7 now, in a fine “American” school, and my new great grandson turned 3 this summer.
AndFlorida to see my newest great grand daughter but they might come here once the plague is over.
Those would come first.
And for me, I’d like to find a “dark skies” spa type resort in AZ to once again see the Milky Way and the many constellations we can’t see in the city.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 29, 2021)

To visit my brother and his wife in Saratoga Springs NY... then leisurely putter around New England, one of my favorite parts of the country!


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 29, 2021)

Just to the beach.  Pismo probably.  Or Cambria, Cayucos.
In Pismo, staying at the Sea Venture, they have little hot tubs on the patio...over looking the beach.

Altho, I told my nephew I'd come up to visit him when the weather allows.  He's up near Reno, Nv.


----------



## J.B Books (Jan 29, 2021)

One place you should visit is the 1000 Islands.
Most people think it doesn't exist and was a name of a salad dressing.
It's a magical place, lot's of history, great fishing, and a place to escape.
Just do some research. Find an aerial tour on line to see it.
https://www.slideserve.com/ossie/the-thousand-islands


----------



## Gaer (Jan 29, 2021)

I'd love to go back to Yosemite Park.  I'd like to camp out in a sleeping bag under the stars,  make campfires, just BE!
I always travel alone so that doesn't bother me.  I did that in 88 and a deer kissed me on the nose!
I think that would be so cool!


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Jan 30, 2021)

During the fall of 2010, we decided to see the New England fall leaves.  It was a bust!  We followed 'Sandy' from NY to Maine.  It was flooding everywhere.  Real disappointment.  

A day trip from N Utah to Jackson Hole/Tetons Wy is more memorable and rivaled anything we could see back east.  Driving that route the colors are so vivid, sun shinning I needed my dark glasses to see.  As they say, 'Home is best', and no tourist caravans to follow.


----------



## Chet (Jan 30, 2021)

Keep in mind when planning, that a road trip in summer involves highway construction (destruction?) Then there are cities where you don't want to end up on the wrong side of town.

I've seen ads for traveling on a sight seeing railroad line in Canada through the Canadian Rockies. Once you drive to the embarkation point, you relax, observe and eat. That interest me.


----------



## Knight (Jan 30, 2021)

This is our long road trip. I'd like to repeat this road trip we took about 3 years after I retired. It took a year & 1/2 until we were fit enough to hike in places we wanted to hike.

Drove over to San Diego to see the zoo. Up to the southern entrance to Yosemite stayed a week at fully equipped cabins. Hiked several trails. Including the one Mariposa trail that led to the redwoods that burned recently.  

From there up to Sacramento to ride cable cars. Over to Salt Lake in Utah to see great salt lake [kind of stinky]. Up to Idaho road signs advertised "get a free Idaho potato" [never found that].

Over to Yellowstone western entrance. Stayed a week at a motel. bought picnic supplies at a small local grocery store. During our picnic we watched buffalo grazing off in the distance.  Hiked the board walks & found you could watch Old Faithful from a mound about a quarter mile behind Old Faithful. Wife did NOT like going back up the stairs that led to the bottom of the Grand canyon of Yellowstone. https://www.yellowstonepark.com/things-to-do/hike-yellowstone-national-parks-uncle-toms-trail

Over Bear Tooth mountain range  stopped at top to have snowball fight from left over snow. Down into Montana nothing special there.

Lucky to find lodging to be able to watch reenactment of Custer's last stand. Was awesome. 

Over to the Black Hills of So. Dakota to see Mt. Rushmore. From the visitors center there are two small trails that go under the carvings & end at a viewing area. 

Down thru Neb. Over to Townsend Tn. Toured Cade's cove. Did this 




Over to Nashville to see the Grand Ole Opry 

Headed west to San Antonio TX. to see the Alamo & the River walk. 

Next stop see White Sands & petrified forest in New Mexico. 

Up to Denver to experience the mile high city. Then over to Moab Utah to hike The Arches Nat. park. Rented bikes to bike flat rock. Rented a condo for the week that was really reasonable then. 

Last stop  Flagstaff AZ. to see Grand Canyon southern entrance. Long before skywalk was built. Walked part way down didn't have enough water to chance getting to the bottom. 

Of course along the way there were interesting things to stop & see. Like in the middle of Nebraska we stopped at a town of about 700 people that were having a town picnic. Very welcoming people & great home made foods to buy & eat.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 30, 2021)

Knight said:


> This is our long road trip. I'd like to repeat this road trip we took about 3 years after I retired. It took a year & 1/2 until we were fit enough to hike in places we wanted to hike.
> 
> Drove over to San Diego to see the zoo. Up to the southern entrance to Yosemite stayed a week at fully equipped cabins. Hiked several trails. Including the one Mariposa trail that led to the redwoods that burned recently.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a fantastic trip!


----------



## RobinWren (Jan 30, 2021)

I would like to take a road trip to Haida Gwaii, an easy drive from here to the ferry then take the circular route and visit some smaller towns in BC. But with travel restrictions I won't be going anywhere, that's fine, I enjoy being an armchair traveller.


----------



## asp3 (Jan 30, 2021)

My wife and I will probably start taking road trips again once I'm retired in about 3 plus years.  Until then vacation time is too valuable to be spent driving from one place to another.

There are two road trips I'd like to take.  One is a trip close to where we went with the kids about 25 years ago.  It took us through the Grand Canyon, Petrified Forest, Painted Desert and Carlsbad Caverns.  This time we'd go to Grand Canyon again (we love it there) but maybe visit the north rim and also see Zion and Bryce and possibly Canyonlands.  We might also stop in Moab and do some very easy mountain biking.

The second trip would be to over to Yellowstone and then north to Calgary and Banff in Canada.  I'd love to stop in Medicine Hat where my great great grandfather and my great grandfather moved to from their homeland and where my grandfather was born.

 I can highly recommend a trip to Sequoia National Park, the trees there are amazing.  You could visit Yosemite before or after Sequoia and Lake Tahoe as well.  If you want to see both types of redwoods (sequoia which are bigger around and coastal which are taller) you should make it out to the Pacific to see the coastal ones.  There are all sorts of areas for seeing the coastal redwoods some close to San Francisco or San Jose and others off the beaten path further north of San Francisco.  You can also see some impressive sequoias outside of Sequoia National Park but they aren't quite as impressive to me.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I'd love to go back to Yosemite Park.  I'd like to camp out in a sleeping bag under the stars,  make campfires, just BE!
> I always travel alone so that doesn't bother me.  I did that in 88 and a deer kissed me on the nose!
> I think that would be so cool!


are you going to do it when the restrictions are lifted ?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2021)

RobinWren said:


> I would like to take a road trip to Haida Gwaii, an easy drive from here to the ferry then take the circular route and visit some smaller towns in BC. But with travel restrictions I won't be going anywhere, that's fine, I enjoy being an armchair traveller.


Ditto my question above ?... remember peeeps, if you're able to make a trip don't put it off, this pandemic has, if nothing else... taught us , we cannot guarantee our freedom for tomorrow..something most of us have always taken for granted.


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 2, 2021)

Going to make a quickie 2,000 mile (round trip) jaunt in a couple of weeks to central Florida.  2 days down, 3 or 4 days there, and then 2 days back.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 2, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> are you going to do it when the restrictions are lifted ?


haha!  I don't know what I'm going to  do tomorrow; much less far in the future!  I don't plan things.  i just blow along with the wind!


----------



## Jules (Feb 2, 2021)

Chet said:


> I've seen ads for traveling on a sight seeing railroad line in Canada through the Canadian Rockies. Once you drive to the embarkation point, you relax, observe and eat. That interest me.


You may choke when you see the price.

This was my dream trip too.  In New Zealand we took a long day trip.  As good as it was, it made me realize I wouldn’t like being on a train for several days.


----------



## DaveA (Feb 2, 2021)

Gaer said:


> haha!  I don't know what I'm going to  do tomorrow; much less far in the future!  I don't plan things.  i just blow along with the wind!


If you're by yourself and have no responsibility for someone else, "blowin with the wind" sounds like the best way to travel.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 3, 2021)

Many years ago we had a family road trip across the northern states which was great fun as we kept off the main tourist trails.
We ended up in some strange places and in one, they were celebrating Christmas in July.  They were chuffed to have a family from the UK dropping in.   

I haven't seen much of Florida, only some time in and around Boca Raton, but I've always fancied a trip down the Florida Keys.
Mrs. L has a notion for Route 66.  Trouble is that neither of us are keen on long haul flights.

Trivia:  Don M mentions Banff, which amuses me as I live near Banff in Scotland.  It seems that the first president of the Canadian Pacific railroad come from Banff in Scotland, and Banff in Canada was named in this honour.


----------



## RobinWren (Feb 3, 2021)

Jules said:


> You may choke when you see the price.
> 
> This was my dream trip too.  In New Zealand we took a long day trip.  As good as it was, it made me realize I wouldn’t like being on a train for several days.


I think that you might be referring to The Rocky Mountaineer, I agree regarding price


----------



## RobinWren (Feb 3, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Ditto my question above ?... remember peeeps, if you're able to make a trip don't put it off, this pandemic has, if nothing else... taught us , we cannot guarantee our freedom for tomorrow..something most of us have always taken for granted.


My retirement plans were shot when D/H passed away and I would not like to go by myself. It has been discussed with a friend but we will just have to wait and see where we are this summer. Well put, "we can't guarantee our freedom" I'd never thought of these times in those terms.


----------



## Pete (Feb 3, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Where would you go and why?


If I didn't get one ailment or another every week I would return to my home in Alaska.
But even driving 16 or so hours a day is now out of the picture.
Funny you mention this I was talking about end of life things last weekend and he said not to worry he would drive my Tacoma back home and return my ashes to my camp on the Yukon river.... Actually made me feel good when he brought that up.


----------



## izzy (Feb 3, 2021)

Anywhere that was hot and sunny and I would be happy at the moment.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 3, 2021)

izzy said:


> Anywhere that was hot and sunny and I would be happy at the moment.


Welcome to the forum @izzy from Georgia, USA!


----------



## izzy (Feb 3, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Welcome to the forum @izzy from Georgia, USA!


Thank you from the not so sunny uk


----------



## MrPants (Feb 3, 2021)

I've always liked driving around the southwestern USA. So much unique scenery to keep your eyes & mind occupied as you drive through. Southern Utah is a fav. spot of mine


----------



## Irwin (Feb 3, 2021)

MrPants said:


> I've always liked driving around the southwestern USA. So much unique scenery to keep your eyes & mind occupied as you drive through. Southern Utah is a fav. spot of mine
> View attachment 147849



That's some amazing scenery! I drove through there back in the mid-'80s on I-10 on my way to California and thought I was hallucinating. I didn't know about that area and the rock formations and was just looking at it going WTF?


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I'd love to go back to Yosemite Park.  I'd like to camp out in a sleeping bag under the stars,  make campfires, just BE!
> I always travel alone so that doesn't bother me.  I did that in 88 and a deer kissed me on the nose!
> I think that would be so cool!



Just thinking about camping out under the stars gets me excited and a must do for me.  My sleeping bag, cook stove, coffee pot and cast iron skillet along with my hiking gear are at the ready.  Now all I need is a destination. 

I would appreciate your ideas Gaer.  You mention Yosemite which I know is beautiful.  What are some of other areas I might  consider, keeping in mind I enjoy 'moderate terrain' hiking...as I enjoy watching the mountain goats from afar. 

Like you, I always travel alone and prefer it that way.  Around here they say "never hike alone" so I don't...I always go with a compass and a whistle.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2021)

My DD moved house just yesterday from 15 mins drive  from me  to 70 miles north.... she's now only 45 minutes from the beautiful Norfolk coast... can't wait for the restrictions on movement to be lifted so we can all go to the coast together


----------



## Gaer (Feb 4, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> Just thinking about camping out under the stars gets me excited and a must do for me.  My sleeping bag, cook stove, coffee pot and cast iron skillet along with my hiking gear are at the ready.  Now all I need is a destination.
> 
> I would appreciate your ideas Gaer.  You mention Yosemite which I know is beautiful.  What are some of other areas I might  consider, keeping in mind I enjoy 'moderate terrain' hiking...as I enjoy watching the mountain goats from afar.
> 
> Like you, I always travel alone and prefer it that way.  Around here they say "never hike alone" so I don't...I always go with a compass and a whistle.


Uh, . . .  ALASKA!  That might be a little way away for you though! I spent about a year traveling solo up there but I slept in the back of my Forunner at the time.  Don't recommend sleeping out because of the grizzlies! (You can shower anywhere 50 cents a day)
Iloved Alaska so much!  I don't even know what I'm doing here in the lower 48!  
Yellowstone is wonderful!
Glacier Park is incomparably beautiful but very crowded!
I've camped out in Mexico on the beach but I wouldn't recommend it the way things are now!  If you do Mexico, go all the way to Baja.
(way, way down the coast)  Wow!  I don't know! 
I don't think you need a destination.  Just GO and see where the road takes you!  THAT'S WHAT'S FUN!


----------



## asp3 (Feb 4, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> Just thinking about camping out under the stars gets me excited and a must do for me.  My sleeping bag, cook stove, coffee pot and cast iron skillet along with my hiking gear are at the ready.  Now all I need is a destination.
> 
> I would appreciate your ideas Gaer.  You mention Yosemite which I know is beautiful.  What are some of other areas I might  consider, keeping in mind I enjoy 'moderate terrain' hiking...as I enjoy watching the mountain goats from afar.
> 
> Like you, I always travel alone and prefer it that way.  Around here they say "never hike alone" so I don't...I always go with a compass and a whistle.



I can highly recommend the Emigrant Wilderness just to the north of Yosemite National Park.  You would need to backpack your way in or you can arrange trips with some of the pack horse vendors in the area.  It's a very beautiful area with lots of nice and interesting lakes, wonderful streams and lots of granite.  There are plenty of places there where you can get away people.  When I used to go there 40 years ago we rarely camped with anyone we could see nearby us.  I'm not sure what it's like now.  I'd recommend going in from the Gianelli trailhead.


----------



## Ruby Rose (Feb 4, 2021)

I love Islands...perhaps visit Nfld or Vancouver Island again and Ellesmere Island up North that the Military sent my husband back in the day and I stayed home. I feel I missed something.


----------



## Ruby Rose (Feb 4, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Uh, . . .  ALASKA!  That might be a little way away for you though! I spent about a year traveling solo up there but I slept in the back of my Forunner at the time.  Don't recommend sleeping out because of the grizzlies! (You can shower anywhere 50 cents a day)
> Iloved Alaska so much!  I don't even know what I'm doing here in the lower 48!
> Yellowstone is wonderful!
> Glacier Park is incomparably beautiful but very crowded!
> ...


I went to Alaska in 2018 and loved it!


----------



## Gaer (Feb 4, 2021)

Ruby Rose said:


> I went to Alaska in 2018 and loved it!


Did you drive up the Alcan?  That's the way to really see Alaska!


----------



## izzy (Feb 4, 2021)

A


Gaer said:


> Uh, . . .  ALASKA!  That might be a little way away for you though! I spent about a year traveling solo up there but I slept in the back of my Forunner at the time.  Don't recommend sleeping out because of the grizzlies! (You can shower anywhere 50 cents a day)
> Iloved Alaska so much!  I don't even know what I'm doing here in the lower 48!
> Yellowstone is wonderful!
> Glacier Park is incomparably beautiful but very crowded!
> ...


----------



## izzy (Feb 4, 2021)

Wow you are literally living my dream life would love to just travel and see where I end up.  One day....


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 14, 2021)

There are so many I've done and so many I'd still like to do. Scotland, starting in Edinburgh and traveling through the Highlands and islands and ending up on Islay (pronounced eye-la) where I could sample some of my favorite single malt whisky


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 14, 2021)

I've done the Amalfi Coast, but now that I am reading about the Land's End to John O'Groats trip, I'd love that if I were about 20 or 30 years younger.  There are people my age who have done it more than once, but they were fit and it was something they readied themselves for.   There was an exception or 2 and it worked out fine, but I'd have to do it by auto and that's not what I'd want for such a trip.  The Amalfi Coast we did by car, but it was a necessity, I can assure you.  Heavenly.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 14, 2021)

I also did a cross country and back trip here in the U.S., but we were somewhat pressed for time, as had to be back East for a weddding, so did not see everything that we could have.  I had seen a lot more when I was in the Air Force by taking hops on my time off all over the place.  Both here and in Europe.


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 14, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> I've done the Amalfi Coast, but now that I am reading about the Land's End to John O'Groats trip, I'd love that if I were about 20 or 30 years younger.  There are people my age who have done it more than once, but they were fit and it was something they readied themselves for.   There was an exception or 2 and it worked out fine, but I'd have to do it by auto and that's not what I'd want for such a trip.  The Amalfi Coast we did by car, but it was a necessity, I can assure you.  Heavenly.


Lew, I've done loads of roadtrips on my own in my wheelchair. Well I had my wheelchair in the car of course  I'm sure you could still manage


----------



## debrakay (Feb 27, 2021)

I'm ready to drive the 1700 miles to see my kids and grandkids in Colorado!  I just retired so hopefully this summer.  I cannot wear "the mask" for all of the airport and airplane hours and hours so driving is all there is right now.


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 27, 2021)

debrakay said:


> I'm ready to drive the 1700 miles to see my kids and grandkids in Colorado!  I just retired so hopefully this summer.  I cannot wear "the mask" for all of the airport and airplane hours and hours so driving is all there is right now.


Is that one way? That's a big trip, how many days do you reckon you'll need?


----------



## debrakay (Feb 27, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Is that one way? That's a big trip, how many days do you reckon you'll need?


That is one way but I just mapped it and it is only 1300 miles so "only" 2600 miles round trip!  We did the trip once in 2016 and it took us about 22 total hours.  I am on the Oregon Coast so we would go all the way east through the entire state, into Idaho and across that state, into the top part of Utah, then halfway through Wyoming and drop down into the northern part of Colorado.  That time we did 10 to 12 hours of driving for 2 days and spent the night in Twin Falls Idaho which is roughly halfway.  That time I was working and we only had a week but this time we can drive 2 days, stay a week, and drive 2 days home.  Or we can take longer if we need too.


----------



## debrakay (Feb 27, 2021)

Don M. said:


> We have traveled through much of the country over the years.  Perhaps the nicest trip we ever took was a nice 2 week drive through Central and Western Canada.  There is a "triangle" from Banff, to Kamloops to Edmonton that has some of the most scenic mountain country in N. America....and I grew up in Denver, spending quite a bit of time in the Rockies.  If you ever visit that area, be very careful, as there are always Elk, and Mountain Sheep who seem to think the highways were built for them.
> 
> There are so many wonderful places to visit, that a person would have to spend half their life traveling, to see them all.


I have always loved our trips up to western BC!  It might be time to plan a new road trip up there now that I am retired.  We have kids in the Loveland/Fort Collins area so have made some excellent road trips into the Rockies!  We have photos of an elk herd wandering through Estes Park.  Do not get out of your vehicle if you are there and see these BIG beautiful elk!


----------



## debrakay (Feb 27, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I'm not much of a traveler but we did go across the country twice to visit my daughter when she lived in Oregon.   It would be nice to see the Redwoods again and maybe get out to walk on more of the side trails. I thought those trees were very humbling and impressive.
> For a shorter trip ,I always enjoy going to Vermont. I guess because when I was a kid my parents always vacationed there. Brings back wonderful memories.


A New England Fall cruise has been on my bucket list!  Stupid covid ruins everything!


----------



## debrakay (Feb 27, 2021)

Irwin said:


> My wife and I were talking about taking a two-week road trip after the pandemic gets under control, so maybe this summer or fall. Now, to figure out where to go. Personally, I'd like to go up the New England coast. My wife wants to go down to New Orleans. That doesn't interest me that much. Another option is to see the Great Lakes... maybe go up into the Canadian wilderness... We've been to the NW several times, but there are still some things we haven't seen, like the giant redwoods. Lake Tahoe might be a good trip.
> 
> Where would you go and why?


You brought back memories of Lake Tahoe!  My daughter and son-in-law were married on the Tahoe Queen.  Sadly the Tahoe Queen burned in a fire some years back.  Lake Tahoe is such a beautiful area and the Redwoods are more than magnificent.


----------



## Irwin (Feb 27, 2021)

I was in Lake Tahoe way back in the early '80s and remember how beautiful it was with all the red trees and lush forests. The road I was on had to be shut down for a while because of mudslides and I didn't care since it was so beautiful. I just wandered around a bit until they cleared the road.

It takes 16 hours to drive from Denver to Lake Tahoe, so if we left early in the morning, we could be there in the evening.

What would really be cool is taking the train, but they don't allow dogs over 20 pounds and our dog is probably 70 pounds.


----------



## debrakay (Feb 28, 2021)

Irwin said:


> I was in Lake Tahoe way back in the early '80s and remember how beautiful it was with all the red trees and lush forests. The road I was on had to be shut down for a while because of mudslides and I didn't care since it was so beautiful. I just wandered around a bit until they cleared the road.
> 
> It takes 16 hours to drive from Denver to Lake Tahoe, so if we left early in the morning, we could be there in the evening.
> 
> What would really be cool is taking the train, but they don't allow dogs over 20 pounds and our dog is probably 70 pounds.


That same daughter now lives with her family (my grandchildren!) in Windsor, up by Loveland and Fort Collins.  We are planning a road trip (from Oregon) later this year as I cannot do airports and airplanes in a mask for hours and hours and hours. We love our annual trips to Colorado!


----------



## Feelslikefar (Feb 28, 2021)

We will probably start out close to home, driving up to Lexington, KY
and stay at The Campbell House.
Enjoyed out stay there a while back when I worked for Hilton, so will do
it again.

A little gambling, watch a horse race or two and do a repeat of the thoroughbred
horse farm tours.

Touring the farms was the highlight of our trip. 
Got to see some beautiful horses up close.


----------



## george-alfred (Mar 9, 2021)

Capt Lightning said:


> Many years ago we had a family road trip across the northern states which was great fun as we kept off the main tourist trails.
> We ended up in some strange places and in one, they were celebrating Christmas in July.  They were chuffed to have a family from the UK dropping in.
> 
> I haven't seen much of Florida, only some time in and around Boca Raton, but I've always fancied a trip down the Florida Keys.
> ...


----------



## SetWave (Mar 9, 2021)

I used to be The Driver for anyone who wanted to go anywhere at anytime. I loved driving. Then . . . I got tired to paying attention and holding onto the wheel. So . . . Jeeves, bring the car around, please....


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 14, 2021)

Southwest similar to @asp3  's post above.   Zion, Bryce, Four Corners and definitely Mesa Verde . I'd love to hike just a little bit along The Narrows at Zion and it would actually be doable for me physically on a good day. Now that I have the Class B van, I could hang around and wait for a good day if need be. Would rent a Jeep for a day at Moab for rougher roads that the van can't handle.

https://www.canyoneeringusa.com/zion/off-trail/zion-narrows

Pic my cousin's son and his wife took of The Narrows. They said the air was warm and the water  very cold.


----------



## Glowworm (May 4, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Southwest similar to @asp3  's post above.   Zion, Bryce, Four Corners and definitely Mesa Verde . I'd love to hike just a little bit along The Narrows at Zion and it would actually be doable for me physically on a good day. Now that I have the Class B van, I could hang around and wait for a good day if need be. Would rent a Jeep for a day at Moab for rougher roads that the van can't handle.
> 
> https://www.canyoneeringusa.com/zion/off-trail/zion-narrows
> 
> Pic my cousin's son and his wife took of The Narrows. They said the air was warm and the water  very cold.View attachment 154712


That looks beautiful @AnnieA. I ’d love to be able to explore places like that. Have been to the wheelchair accessible parts of the Grand Canyon, Monument Valley and Mesa Verde and loved them.


----------



## 911 (May 4, 2021)

I have been just about everywhere here in the U.S. Some of the trips we took with the family, I wouldn't mind repeating. I really like the Southeast and the Southwest. Maine was nice. We went out to see the whales and actually saw 2 of them. Acadia National Park is a beautiful place to visit. I would like to spend a few days in NYC, but not anymore.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 4, 2021)

911 said:


> I have been just about everywhere here in the U.S. Some of the trips we took with the family, I wouldn't mind repeating. I really like the Southeast and the Southwest. Maine was nice. We went out to see the whales and actually saw 2 of them. Acadia National Park is a beautiful place to visit. I would like to spend a few days in NYC, but not anymore.


I've never been to the SE and SW only by bus through some of the SW on my way to CA maybe almost 50 years ago.  There is so much beauty to visit in our country.


----------



## RobinWren (May 15, 2021)

Years ago I took the ferry from Oban over to Mull then on down and over to Iona. The choir was singing in the chapel as I walked up, they sounded like Angels, it was for me the perfect moment.


----------



## Lakeland living (May 15, 2021)

Don't think I would take a trip, did a lot of that through the years. Attached is a pic of my front yard. 
Maybe people that come here to visit should take a trip somewhere....else???


----------



## Alligatorob (May 15, 2021)

Canada, if they would just let me in...


----------



## Keesha (May 15, 2021)

The Cabot Trail


----------



## Keesha (May 15, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Southwest similar to @asp3  's post above.   Zion, Bryce, Four Corners and definitely Mesa Verde . I'd love to hike just a little bit along The Narrows at Zion and it would actually be doable for me physically on a good day. Now that I have the Class B van, I could hang around and wait for a good day if need be. Would rent a Jeep for a day at Moab for rougher roads that the van can't handle.
> 
> https://www.canyoneeringusa.com/zion/off-trail/zion-narrows
> 
> Pic my cousin's son and his wife took of The Narrows. They said the air was warm and the water  very cold.View attachment 154712


That is so very cool. Thanks for sharing your photo with us.


----------



## twinkles (May 17, 2021)

*i would love to move back to maryland---i liked georgia when i first moved here but i would prefer maryland*


----------



## RobinWren (May 21, 2021)

Keesha said:


> The Cabot Trail


A scenic drive from start to finish.


----------



## Keesha (May 21, 2021)

RobinWren said:


> A scenic drive from start to finish.


Yes it is and this time I shall take all kinds of pics and plan for the finest music.


----------



## Buckeye (May 21, 2021)

My road tripping days are over.  The biggest drive I'm up for is about an hour to get to the beach.


----------



## RobinWren (May 22, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> My road tripping days are over.  The biggest drive I'm up for is about an hour to get to the beach.


Me to but I only have to walk ten minutes to the beach, I am blessed. Then again one never knows what's ahead.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 24, 2021)

I think I’m going to go visit Thomasville, GA on wednesday.  It’s too late for the roses but I do remember they had a great book store and some other things I didn’t get a chance to look into last time I was there.  Besides, I’ll drive through towns with names like Leesburg, Baconton, Camilla and Ochlocknee on the way .


----------



## CindyLouWho (May 25, 2021)

Anywhere! God, please, just ANYwhere.


----------



## Sliverfox (May 27, 2021)

I would love to return to Maine to  see all the spots  that we drove  past.
Especially the large museum we drove past.

That was our last trip  with motor home.
Last drive to son's in Michigan in our truck hubby was sick.
Says he is  done with long trips.


----------



## Irwin (May 27, 2021)

We are currently staying in a little farmhouse in south Colorado with a view of the mountains out a big picture window. Next door is some horse property. We were going to take some road trips from here to explore, but I'm content just staying here. I'll take a photo later on and post it.


----------



## RobinWren (May 27, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Canada, if they would just let me in...


The rules are changing, who knows you might get here sooner than you think.


----------



## Alligatorob (May 28, 2021)

RobinWren said:


> The rules are changing, who knows you might get here sooner than you think.


Thanks, I hope you are right!


----------

